# Is this too much to pay??



## organicled (Aug 10, 2007)

I was going to finially update the drivers on my 2 - SVS PC 20-39+'s from the 12.2 to the 12.3 but when I went to the site I saw the price jumped to $275+ from $169+ each.:yikes: I think that is a of a cost increase or am not wrong, will I hear the 12.3 difference? 

Is there another driver supplier I could use to get a better/upgrade from the 12.2 driver that will be compatible with the I'm not interested in buying new subs and if I must I'll live with what I have.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Unless your current drivers are bad, I think you might think about putting that substantial money into another svs sub...imo:dumbcrazy:


----------

